# Trustafarian buys St. Mary's Glacier area for snowboard park



## telegurl (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_3263445

I guess I'll have to find another place to take the dog snowshoeing. :x


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think that it was just matter of time before these small resorts reopened. With traffic the way it is on I-70. To bad it's just for knuckledraggers....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wait 'til snowboarders spend their first day riding a T-bar all day - its a real pain. They probably won't come back again unless the place is REALLY something special and really cheap.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm rather tickled by the way a T-bar grabs and lifts me by the balls. It's kind of like paying taxes.


----------



## kozmonot (Jun 2, 2005)

Last I checked skiers had eclipsed the snowboarders in skill and huckitude at the terrain park. Irregardless I think its a cool concept.

Is it true that the Squaw Pass ski area has been reopened as a terrain park also??


----------



## whyseth (Jan 23, 2004)

*echo Mountain*

Squaw Pass is going to be re-opened under the name echo mountian. It is something like 50 acres, one lift, all terrain park. The soft opening is suppose to be end of december early january, last I read. It sounds like a pretty cool idea especially if they have night riding that close to denver. Their website is [www.echomtnpark.com][/url]


----------



## whyseth (Jan 23, 2004)

*echo Mountain*

Squaw Pass is going to be re-opened under the name echo mountian. It is something like 50 acres, one lift, all terrain park. The soft opening is suppose to be end of december early january, last I read. It sounds like a pretty cool idea especially if they have night riding that close to denver. Their website is www.echomtnpark.com


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe you should re-check. Parks are 90% riders. And skill and huckitude? Movies don't count, rook.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Nobody can do anything on skis like shaun white can do on a board. Nobody.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd like to venture McConkey, Morrison, Belanger, Douglas, Babic, Luusa, and Miller as guys who are all skiing at least at the level of Shaun White.

COUNT


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Silly snowboarders were tryin as hard as we could in the late 80s to look like skaters and reject the tight stretch pant ski style of the time. 

Now the silly skiers are tryin as hard as they can to look like snowboarders. 

These bros are very talented but still just tryin to keep up with the pace set and maintained by snowboarders. That white kid is good but look into the BC talents of Terje and Jeremy Jones et al to see the true pinnacle of snow riding sports in the year of 2005-06.

Good to see an area with a idea this progressive - I wonder how long until there is a snowboarder only area :shock: .


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Rider only? But then we won't get to see any yardsales. :lol:


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

Glen Plake was sporting a mow hawk when skaters had the bowl cut look. I didn't see many skaters wearing mow hawks in the late eighties. Now skaters are wearing mow hawks. :? I, as with most died in the wool skiers, try hard not to look like snowboarders. Due to the popularity of snowboarding I have had to ski with them. There's nothing more annoying than lining up for a "big hit". :x If more snowboarders boarded the whole mountain they would be switching over to skis in droves. 8)


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I stear well away from the park...stick to the steeps and trees mostly...and I'll never go back to skis. Riding is just a more natural feel. Makes traverses a no go without shoes and that sucks. Otherwise...just plain more fun.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

And you won't be labeled a POLEHOLDER!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a huge respect for guys like Terje Haakenson(?), Jeremy Jones, Farmer, White, etc. But my opinion is that the guys at the top of their sports are all really doing pretty similar things. I mean, those guys in that last tele movie were awesome, as with the last WM, TGR, and MSP flicks. First Descent was awesome. When you look at what these guys are doing now though, there's really very little difference between Mike Douglas and Shaun White and Terje. They are all pushing snowsports to the next level in the same way (bigger, faster, stronger). There are just small differences in how they do it, based on their backgrounds.

COUNT


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

1st  Glenn Plake Fu**in rocks  it is imo sac religious to talk smack about plake.

Also careful what you wish for  the best part about parks is that they keep all the 15 year old, I-Pod blastin, gansta wanta be, studded belt warin, more ass crack than a plumber showin, riders in one area. 

What I hate skiers for is the ability to lift the heel, put on skins, and climb  I am cussing at those unholy snowshoes while chasing skiers more than I would like to admit.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Snowshoes and carrying your board on your back sucks. Get a split, you'll never look back.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, I've thought alot about a split...BUT I don't really want to ride in plastic boots and use those bindings. Can you split and still use traditional snowboard equipo?


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, I use straps and soft boots. Any snowboard binding will work that has a four hole pattern setup. Burton bindings will probably take a mod or two, but they can be made to work with the system.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Burton bindings come with two sets of baseplates...3D for use with Burton boards and then the four hole. Wouid the require more mod that using the latter? Do you use the voile set up under the bingings? Do you use an s-series or voile board?


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Voile is the only game in town now. Burton was unable to make their system unique enough to avoid patent infringements so they have now liscensed the Voile system. I guess you can tell I use the Voile. It's simple, strong, and reliable. Your bindings mount on slider plates that slide onto pucks and fasten with a pin. When in tour mode you just slide the plates of and connect them with the same pin to the touring brackets.

Four hole pattern is all you need so you should be good with the Burton bindings. You can find loads of info at the Splitboard.com forums. I have had my splitboard for over three years and 200+ days with only a broken tail clip. The stuff is reliable. I have never noticed a difference between the performance of the split and my solid boards.

As far as what split to go with that is up to you. The voile regular series have a softer flex. If you want something a bit stiffer (especially if you ride PNW and Cali climes) go with the Burton S, Prior, Neversummer, or Voile Mtn Gun models.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The prior khyber split looks pretty nice...shaped like my burton fish which I'm hesitant to give up for big pow. A lot spendier than the Voile, though. Any intel on prior...good shit? Worth the loot?


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

The cost increase is due to the Voile liscensing agreement. Priors are super sweet super well made boards. The Khyber is supposed to be a great powder gun. Go over to splitboard. there are several people there who ride the Khyber, than can give you some first hand info.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The reason that I will not go with a split is that I destroy  completely - 3 or so boards a winter while in the BC. The splits are a bit pricey for that.

I will let you all in on a little secret  snowmachines - they are the path to everything sacred and will make you wonder why anyone would go to a resort (especially summit county resorts) for anything other than a good party and tall blond women! You will still hike but after passing every hiker/tele/at setup out there. After you pass the uncle-super-hiker-sico-tele-bc-guy continue on 10-15 miles until you get to a place they call the goods. 

Also I would never trade those god awful ski boots for my tennis shoe comfy snowboard boots. One of the funniest things ever to watch is a semi-competent snow machine operator warin ski boots - the vulgar comments that they come up with would make a coal miner blush  .


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

RDNEK said:


> The reason that I will not go with a split is that I destroy  completely - 3 or so boards a winter while in the BC. The splits are a bit pricey for that.
> 
> I will let you all in on a little secret  snowmachines - they are the path to everything sacred and will make you wonder why anyone would go to a resort (especially summit county resorts) for anything other than a good party and tall blond women! You will still hike but after passing every hiker/tele/at setup out there. After you pass the uncle-super-hiker-sico-tele-bc-guy continue on 10-15 miles until you get to a place they call the goods.
> 
> Also I would never trade those god awful ski boots for my tennis shoe comfy snowboard boots. One of the funniest things ever to watch is a semi-competent snow machine operator warin ski boots - the vulgar comments that they come up with would make a coal miner blush  .


Snowmachines have their use, but the noise is a little annoying. There are plenty of places that are designated wilderness where snow machines are not allowed. Berthoud/Loveland Passes being the most local. Indian Peaks, stuff off of Monarch, and Wolf creek (they also have sled areas) etc. 
I enjoy the earn your turns aspect and a split is no better way for a boarder. Destroying three boards a season sounds expensive no matter how you slice it. I recomend riding more powder. :wink:


----------

